# Old Games You Never Forget



## Xenke (Aug 16, 2010)

You know EXACTLY what I'm talking about. I'm talking about those games that you never forget, and you keep playing again and again. You frantically find ways to make them work on your current set-up, and you're heart broken if you can't.

I want to know which games you find your self keeping around, even if they are old.

Mine that I can think of:
Starship Titanic
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Age of Empires 2
Myst
Pokemon Red/Blue

I'm sure I'll think of more eventually.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

pokemon yellow
c12
half-life
quake 2
sonic the hedgehog
sly copper
dooms troopers

(i got a list but im too lazy to throw it all out there..)


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Starship Titanic


 
HAHA

HELL YEAH

Also, Chrono Trigger, Star Ocean, Lunar/Lunar 2 for me.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

and i forgot final fantasy 8... best final fantasy ever.. :3


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 16, 2010)

Tyrian
Heretic

I bought both of those games, long after they were past their prime, when I found them cheap. Heretic came with two new episodes, which was awesome, although you couldn't carry over weapons and items. Tyrian was only the first episode but you can download it for free with some bonus episodes.


----------



## Odd (Aug 16, 2010)

Quake was my first PC game. I had the best dad.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> Quake was my first PC game. I had the best dad.


 
hehe chya bro.. quake was the best. someone gave it to my dad when he was in the marines, and he gave it to me. =]


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 16, 2010)

The original Zelda.
The legend of Zelda, A Link to the Past.
The first Actraiser.

Lunar 1&2 (more on sega cd version)
Samurai Showdown 2
Raident Silvergun.
Metal Slug games.
Crono Trigger.
Final Fantasy 4&6
First 3 metroid games.
Doom during the share ware days.

The more I think about it the more that I could add.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 16, 2010)

Ultima Underworld I & II
MechWarrior 2

good times


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

oooo yeah samurai showdown.. that reminds me of boshido blade for the ps1, that was also a good game =3 (i allways kicked dirt in peoples face then rape em with my blade)

and i had a sega genis's with that stupid 22x thingy at the top of it.. poor sega got raped by all type of add-on things..


----------



## garoose (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> Quake was my first PC game. I had the best dad.


 
Nooo I had the best dad, Quake was one of my first pc games too.. and he used to play it with me. HA! 

That and Quake II and Baldurs Gate II and Descent I and II.

And:
Some math game called 'Quantum Castle'
Pokemon Blue
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Myst: Masterpiece Edition
Serious Sam
Tony Hawk Pro Skater 1

That's all I can think of


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 16, 2010)

Command and Conquer: Red Alert
Worms: Armageddon and Worms: World Party
Mortal Kombat 2
Sonic
Mario games(duh)
THPS2 and 3
NFSHP
Super Smash Bros
many many more


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> oooo yeah samurai showdown.. that reminds me of boshido blade for the ps1, that was also a good game =3 (i allways kicked dirt in peoples face then rape em with my blade)
> 
> and i had a sega genis's with that stupid 22x thingy at the top of it.. poor sega got raped by all type of add-on things..


 
Oh you mean the 32x  the thing just before saturn. Yeah I thought it was a waste of money.

I had a game called something like
colabri or something on it.  Was like echo the dolphin but you were a humming bird.

also bushido blade was great as well.

Also a other old game I just thought of was
startropics

Return Fire is a other.


----------



## Flatline (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I didn't play *that* many old games, and the ones I did are not *that *old...

Anyway, my "old" favorites (not in order):

Re-Volt
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
System Shock 2
Drakan: The Order of the Flame
SimCity 3000
Colin McRae Rally 3
Rollcage
Silent Hill 1-3


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Mischief Makers
Um Jammer Lammy and Parappa the Rapper
DDR Konamix
Megaman 64
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (first Zelda game I ever played) and Majora's Mask
Power Stone 2
Chu Chu Rocket

I'm pretty sure there are more games I can think of.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Demon's Souls
Super Mario Bros 1&3
Pretty much all of the old Genesis Sonic games
and a lot more


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 16, 2010)

Super Mario Bros because people won't stop fucking talking about it _ever_


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2010)

Startropics


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 16, 2010)

Sonic games
Mario games
Oddworld
Spyro (the old PS1 stuff.  not the newer shit)
RCT
Pokemon games
Gears of war (first one)
Ghost Recon
Animal Crossing


----------



## Xenke (Aug 17, 2010)

I got Starship Titanic working again.

So prettyful.

Pellerator says to please exit other side, this is very confusing, I know.


----------



## Vo (Aug 17, 2010)

Spyro 3 and below
Tomb Raider 5 and below
Earthsiege 2 (never played first one) (This is precursor to Tribes BTW)
Age of Empires
The Sims (played that shit on Win98 fuck yeah)
Motocross Madness (like half my game time was spent driving up the cliff)
Harley Davidson: Race Across America
Descent 3 and lower (never got to play Freespace and whatever else)
Fury3
Shipwreckers!
Revenge of Shinobi
And of course Sonic on Genesis.


----------



## Eric (Aug 17, 2010)

Dungeon Keeper
Worms
Strife
...
And lots more from the DOS-era. ^^


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 17, 2010)

Super Ghost n' Ghouls
Road Rash 1 & 3
Shadowrun (Genesis)
Zombies Ate My Neighbors
Splatterhouse 3


----------



## Dan. (Aug 17, 2010)

Crash Bandicoot: Crash Team Racing,
I always went round my mates to play it, the music rocked, the gameplay was awesome, it was like the PS1 version of Mario Kart, but it was better!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 17, 2010)

Crash Bandicoot, Tony Hawk Skateboarding, Cool Boarders


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 17, 2010)

Basically everything in my collection of 8 and 16-bit games, but to be more precise:

-Secret of Mana
-Secret of Evermore
-Mega Man X, X2 and X3
-Breath of Fire 1 and 2
-Sonic 3 & Knuckles (Lock-on)
-Chrono Trigger
-Pokemon Red
-Harvest Moon
-Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
-Rocket Knight Adventures

Just to name a few. With the lovely advent of the Wii's Homebrew channel, I have no problem at all playing any of these titles these days. It's even gotten to the point that I can play Playstation and N64 too games now too, so I'll list some of my unforgettable titles on those two as well.

N64
-Harvest Moon 64
-Pokemon Stadium
-Zelda: Ocarina of Time
-Mischief Makers
-Super Mario 64

PSX
-Harvest Moon: Back to Nature
-Breath of Fire III
-Final Fantasy IX
-Lunar Silver Star Story and Eternal Blue
-Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
-Skullmonkies
-Mega Man X4

That's about all I'm going to list or else I risk sitting here all day long.


----------



## Runa (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, I loves me some classics.  I don't care how mainstream they are: 

MArio 1-3
Super Marioworld and Yoshi's Island
Donkey Kong Country 1-3
Megaman 1-4
Megaman X 1-4 (though X4 is bordering on not a classic)
Super Star Wars
Mario RPG
Final Fantasy VI
The LEgend of Zelda: A Link to the PAst...

I loves me some SNES


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 22, 2010)

Majestic
The Journeyman Project
The Incredible Machine
Wolfenstein
Fukken Ducktales.
Fukken Chip and Dale.
Descent.


----------



## Don (Aug 22, 2010)

Age of Empires 2
Command and Conquer: Red Alert
Warcraft 2: Tides of Darkness
Starcraft
Mortal Kombat 2
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Syphon Filter


----------



## Cam (Aug 22, 2010)

Rollercoaster Tycoon
Tekken 3
Sonic the hedgehog 2
Crash Bandicoot
Tony hawk pro skater 1 & 4


----------



## Zydala (Aug 22, 2010)

Zelda: Link's Awakening (I could practically play it with my eyes closed now)
Chrono Cross (and Trigger)
Survival Kids
Suikoden I
Harvest Moon 64
ICO


----------



## Riley (Aug 23, 2010)

> Demon's Souls





> Gears of War



How are these old?

Mine:
Doom/Doom 2 (used to watch my dad and brother play over LAN when I was like 2)
Quake 2
Epic Pinball
One Must Fall: 2097
Jazz Jackrabbit 2
And there was this top-down 1942-esque bullet hell that was in a sci-fi setting, and it had a ton of customizability for your ship.  The only really remarkable thing I remember about it was this cheat that would turn your spaceship into a carrot.  It was a ton of fun, but I could never remember the name (and still can't, obviously).


----------



## Waffles (Aug 23, 2010)

Every GB Pokemon
Dragon Warrior 1 and 2 and the old shit
and uh.... Old PC games that sucked but seemed so amazing at the time.


----------



## Karimah (Aug 23, 2010)

Man gaming has been in my blood for so long now...

- Bubble and Squeak (points to anyone who knows this game too)
- Spyro the Dragon 1-3
- Crash Bandicoot 1-Team Racing
- Dig Dug
- Tekken
- Mortal Kombat
- Sonic 1-2
- Super Mario: Yoshi's Island
- The Legend of Zelda
- All GB and GBC Pokemon

I still have my old Sega Game Gear, six batteries. Amazing.


----------



## Riptor (Aug 23, 2010)

To be honest, a ton of people have already mentioned a lot of the games I had back when I was little, like Crash Bandicoot, Doom, and Mortal Kombat, so here's some of the more obscure stuff I remember.
*
Commander Keen:* While I played a ton of old DOS stuff, like Doom, Wolfenstien, and the side-scrolling Duke Nukems, this was always one of my favorites. It was basically the closest thing at the time there was to something you'd find on the Super Nintendo, and all six of them were pretty awesome. Also one of the many, many series to have a huge cliffhanger that never got resolved.

*Star Wars: Masters of Teras Kasi: *I'm going to admit, this game was pretty much terrible. But it was my first Playstation game ever, and my 8 year old mind was too underdeveloped to figure out that there were better fighting games out there. This is a game where you could have Luke Skywalker jump 20 feet into the air and slam his lightsaber into the opponent's chest, and it did about an 1/8th of their health bar.

*Small Soldiers:* Back when I was younger and had a harder time grasping the concept licensed stuff usually sucked, I got this for Christmas. It was basically the most generic third-person shooter you could possibly imagine, and I'd bet a lot of money this was only a Small Soldiers game at the very last minute. On the other hand, though, playing Deathmatch with my dad was always fun. "Hey, Dad, jump into that big pit of green ooze and you'll find a secret! ...Sucker."


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 23, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I'm going to admit, this game was pretty much terrible. But it was my first Playstation game ever, and my 8 year old mind was too underdeveloped to figure out that there were better fighting games out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 23, 2010)

The first Legend of Zelda
The first Metroid.
Astyanax
Another World
Blackthorn
Oddworld


----------



## Riptor (Aug 23, 2010)

chaomasterr said:
			
		

> I thought WCW/NWO Thunder was good, until played it now.



Oh, man, you just reminded me of that game! It was one of the few wrestling games I could actually understand at the time, since it didn't deal with locational damage like a lot of other, better wrestling games did. On the other hand, though, I loved using the codes which gave you characters like a giant ant and a guy made out of stained glass.

I'm totally going to download that now! Thanks! While I'm at it, I might as well grab that Star Wars game, too. I've built up a tolerance, almost an immunity, really, to bad fighting games. In fact, it's so well developed I call stuff like Shaq Fu 'not really all that great'.


----------



## Beta_7x (Aug 23, 2010)

Half-Life, Halo and Warcraft 2 bnet edition.


----------



## The DK (Aug 24, 2010)

super mario bros 3, nes tetris, all 2d sonics, FINAL FANTASY VIII, legend of dragoon fn classics


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 24, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> The first Metroid.


 
Dat beeping.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

Any of the Pokemon games

Sacrifice

Magi-Nation


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

Ghost's 'n Goblins series: Fuck you, Red Arremer Ace!
Clash at Demon Head: The endgame puzzle is a big asshole moment.
Werewolf The Last Warrior: You can't run, but look, blade arms!
Conquest of the Crystal Palace: The game over screen still disturbs me to this day.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 24, 2010)

Halo CE

And the old "Humongous Entertainment" games designed for 5 year olds:
Putt-Putt, Spy Fox, Freddi Fish, and Pajama Sam. 
I fuckin grew up on that shit and I will never forget it.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

... Harvest Moon... MY FARM WILL BE AMAZING


----------



## Vo (Aug 25, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Halo CE
> 
> And the old "Humongous Entertainment" games designed for 5 year olds:
> Putt-Putt, Spy Fox, Freddi Fish, and Pajama Sam.
> I fuckin grew up on that shit and I will never forget it.


 
Putt-Putt <3
I remember I was all proud of that thing I did with the rope and whatever.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 25, 2010)

Uninvited, Deja vu, Shadowgate, and Maniac Mansion.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 25, 2010)

That's easy, 
Exodus,
Marble Madness,
duck hunt,
Super Smash Brothers,
Mario cart 64,
Zelda
and it just goes on and on and on


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 25, 2010)

put-put saves the zoo 
spy fox 
pokemon crystal


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 25, 2010)

Clash at demonhead nes
beavis and butthead snes
boy and his blob nes
startropics nes
micro machines nes
shadowman 64
kirby nes
nightmare creatures 64


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 25, 2010)

As I seen a few times I strongly agree with
Spyro 1~3.
I still have my Spyro 1~3 ps1 games

When I tried the first ps2 one I was so disappointed.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 25, 2010)

The San Francisco Rush Series...gawd those were fun
specially Rush 2


----------



## Vo (Aug 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> As I seen a few times I strongly agree with
> Spyro 1~3.
> I still have my Spyro 1~3 ps1 games
> 
> When I tried the first ps2 one I was so disappointed.


 
It was kind of like this with later Sonic games. I'm sure they were good and all, but after growing up with the Genesis games I just couldn't like the free-roaming stuff of later platforms.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've never had games that I would die if I don't play but there are some that still stay in my mind because of how epic they are.  Tony Hawk series, Grand Theft Auto: Vice City, The Sims 1, Star Wars: Battlefront, Halo 2.  I get thoughts about wanting to play them but most of the time they're suppressed and I decide to play something else more modern.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 25, 2010)

I just remembered an old game from Steam's store.
Cosmic Osmo, god I had so much fun with that game. Also hella scared.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 25, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I've never had games that I would die if I don't play but there are some that still stay in my mind because of how epic they are.  Tony Hawk series, Grand Theft Auto: Vice City, The Sims 1, Star Wars: Battlefront, Halo 2.  I get thoughts about wanting to play them but most of the time they're suppressed and I decide to play something else more modern.


 ....
WAIT since when Halo 2 is old :V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 25, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ....
> WAIT since when Halo 2 is old :V


 
Since they cut XBL multiplayer for it.


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2010)

Not THAT old but Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistance is one of the first games I've ever beaten on the hardest difficulty. God, I love that game. Too bad I can't bring myself to enjoy MGS4 as much.

EDIT: I REALLY should post something actually old. When I was like 7, I was obsessive over Donkey Kong 64. I can't remember if I actually beat it, but I haven't played it in years. I really want to though.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

jack and daxter series (the nostalgia is killing me!) sadly the new ones suxxor

halo: CE

tony hawk


----------



## Runefox (Aug 26, 2010)

After Burner II, Jetfighter III, X-COM: UFO Defense, F-22 Total Air War, Grim Fandango, Battle Out Run, Road Rash III.

Some of you people (Halo 2?!) have very strange concepts of "old".


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

I just have to say... MORROWIND


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> MORROWIND





Runefox said:


> Some of you people (Halo 2?!) have very strange concepts of "old".



Amen.


----------



## Riley (Aug 26, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Some of you people (Halo 2?!) have very strange concepts of "old".


 
Someone said Demon's Souls, which came out last year.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

If you know this reference, I won't call you a newfag.

WOLOLOO WOLOLOOO


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Since they cut XBL multiplayer for it.


 no, cutting off online is normal
PSU for PS2 and PC lost their Online and that game is still FAIRLY new, 360 is still carrying the online for PSU
SOOOO
no halo 2 isnt old

Diddy Kong racing for the N64 mang, that was fucking fun specially using the Joint adventure code


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 27, 2010)

UT99
Duke Nukem 64
King's Bounty (Genesis)
Outlander (Genesis)

The smell of wasted youth makes my nostrils quiver.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 27, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Duke Nukem 64



You know, there was something very awesome about DN64 - Updated levels, new weapons, simultaneous co-op and Dukematches on the one console... It was an awful lot of fun. I remember loving DN3D, but I really wanted to play the new levels and get the new weapons in the PC version... Ahh, fond memories of trying to make explosive shotgun shells in DN3D 1.3d...


----------



## Tao (Aug 27, 2010)

Jet Set Radio
House of the Dead 2
Gun Nac
Rocket Knight :3


----------



## Waffles (Aug 27, 2010)

N64 was my childhood pretty much.
I can never forget Kirby and the Crystal shards ( I almost did!)


----------



## Barak (Aug 27, 2010)

Covert Action ;3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 27, 2010)

THE HOUSE...OF THE *DEAD!*( 1 )  AWOOOOO-OHHHH!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 27, 2010)

Sonic and Mario


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

Ahhh yes the classic games.
Mario series
Sonic series
Timesplitters series
Roller Coaster Tycoon series (creativity and fun collided here)
Madden & NCAA series
any resident evil besides the 1st (horrible camera)
House of the Dead
Star Fox
S.F. Rush
and Nascar
which shows I have too much spare time


----------



## Vo (Aug 28, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you know this reference, I won't call you a newfag.
> 
> WOLOLOO WOLOLOOO


 
NININIII


----------



## Riptor (Aug 28, 2010)

Runefox said:


> You know, there was something very awesome about DN64 - Updated levels, new weapons, simultaneous co-op and Dukematches on the one console... It was an awful lot of fun. I remember loving DN3D, but I really wanted to play the new levels and get the new weapons in the PC version... Ahh, fond memories of trying to make explosive shotgun shells in DN3D 1.3d...



There's actually a mod for the PC version of Duke 3D that makes it more like the N64 version that you could look into. Problem is I don't think it's finished all the way. For one thing, explosive weapons never, ever hurt you with their splash damage, for some reason.

Speaking of Duke, am I the only one who played the first two sidescrollers? The first one wasn't all that great, but I really enjoyed 2. Pretty much anything Apogee/3D Realms did was awesome, really.


----------



## Riley (Aug 28, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> UT99



I guess I don't personally consider this all that old, since I play it at least once every couple of months.

--
Anyone know Gearheads?


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 28, 2010)

Riley said:


> I guess I don't personally consider this all that old, since I play it at least once every couple of months.


 
I partly agree on this.

Though I'd it still call it semi-old. Used to play it weekly a few years ago, but it's age begins to show when you try to run it on most Vista/7-based computers. It may just be that I've had bad experiences, but I can't help to notice how smooth it works on a XP-system contra said OS's.


----------



## Riley (Aug 28, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I partly agree on this.
> 
> Though I'd it still call it semi-old. Used to play it weekly a few years ago, but it's age begins to show when you try to run it on most Vista/7-based computers. It may just be that I've had bad experiences, but I can't help to notice how smooth it works on a XP-system contra said OS's.



It is certainly an old game, given that it was released in '99, but it's just not an old game I 'remember fondly,' since I often just go and play it.  Fondly.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 29, 2010)

Riley said:


> It is certainly an old game, given that it was released in '99, but it's just not an old game I 'remember fondly,' since I often just go and play it. Fondly.


 
Understandable.

I'm not questioning your reasons for liking UT99 (hell, I play and enjoy it too). I was just questioning if you accepted that the game, indeed, is old. My question was answered.


----------

